# Rimfire shooters



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I picked up a Ruger 10/22 early last year and over the last year reminded myself how much I enjoy plicking. Then a few months ago I got a Ruger MK III and it is a blast to shoot.

I have never been a competative shooter or know much about it but have seen it on TV and looks like it might be fun. Most competations on TV seem to be 3 gun. But I was thinking maybe silhouette using rimfire.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shot bullseye competetion for many years. Even made a trip to Camp Perry Ohio the US National matches. Bullseye shooting is normally three gun 22 cal, center fire, (could be anything ) and 45. Always shot the 45 also in center fire. Shot a S&W Model 41 in rimfire.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Michael, be careful with that 10/22 or you will find yourself spending money like I did on two of them. Check out Rimfirecentral.com and you will get the idea of how many mods there are out there for the neat little carbine.(Start with your trigger)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am already member or RFC and thinking about a build. The gun I got last year has already had alot of work done.

I have an idea to build a Zombie gun.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Metal silho. is a blast. Bayou Rifles in Houston used to have a pistol competition something like once a month during the Summer. I shot in it a bunch back in the 80's/90's. With 22 lr., its relatively cheap.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I inherited my Dad's Colt woodsman a year ago, and I have never had so much fun. My brother, just this past weekend bought an S&W M&P 22, and it was a complete blast. Same exact size as the 9mm and 40 S&P's, and really fun to shoot. Accurate, no feeding problems, just a ton of fun.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

There's nothing more fun than going through a brick of 22LR with your 10/22. My son and I both have one


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

my two most favorite to shoot: the marlin golden 39a and ruger mk iii. ammo is dirt cheap and they're both tack drivers. something about the golden lever action - i watched The Rifleman as a kid.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a mark II and a mark III. I shoot at a dueling tree lots of fun against someone else.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

had a mk ii and sold it - the only firearm i've ever sold and i wish i hadn't. but money was tight way back then.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Whatever y'all! Marlin Model 60 is where it's at! 10/22 is garbage.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have had a few Marlin 60s. I think the last one I got from a pawn shop for like $45. After my grandpa died I got his JC Higgins (I think model 29 or 30). That thing has taken many squirrels.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I use to shoot silhouette at Bayou Rifles both small bore and big bore. Lots of fun. Shot long range once at PSC with my XP100.

http://bayourifles.org/


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bang....Clang. Metallic silhouette, nothing like it for a reaction when shooting.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I made a few up-grades to my MK III this last weekend. I switched out the the slide and mag release. The extended mag release is really nice and easier to push. But not really impressed by the extended slide release. The being made out of stamped steel the edges are a little sharper than I would like. Not sure if I am going to try rounding them off a little, cover it with plasti-dip, or switch back to orginal. I have been using ergo grips on a few of my 1911s for years so I added a set in blue to mix things up a little.

Also put an extended bolt handle on my 10/22 that feels good. I look forward to tryign it out.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I've had .22LR's for years but am just now starting to really appreciate their versatility. My son and I like shooting the pistols and I recently picked up a S&W 15-22. I haven't shot it yet and am currently decking it out.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I have 4 or 5 .22 rifles.. I find myself shooting them all the time... Even more now I have a suppressor for them. I set up a little range in my garage with a bullet trap... Good way to spend a cold windy day


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Here are my two newest rimfire play toys. They are a Ruger mkIII 22/45 that I have had a few had about 6 months and have a few mods and only a few left to do. And the second is a Ruger 10/22 Tactical (I am not really sure why they call it a tacatical besides beign black. I picked it up last week and only added the Fastfire III so far. I will probably be getting into the trigger soon. I took off the bi-pod cause I am really not a fan.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gonna have to get my old [email protected] model 41 out next time I go shoot. that old gun did wonders for me.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice Ruger 22/45. I have one as well, but haven't done any mods to it. I need to get my paperwork going for a can.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Nice Ruger 22/45. I have one as well, but haven't done any mods to it. I need to get my paperwork going for a can.


Thanks, I have really been enjoying my 22/45. It last been a blast to shoot specially with then react/healing targets.

And I have really been impressed with the FastFire sight.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*22*

now the down side-ammo.....impossible to find any quantity due all the ******* hoarders....22 are so much entertainment.!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> now the down side-ammo.....impossible to find any quantity due all the ******* hoarders....22 are so much entertainment.!


I have to agree ammo isn't easy to find but still able to pick up my two boxes every time I go to the store. I was surprised the other day they where cheaper than before the hoarders.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have to agree ammo isn't easy to find but still able to pick up my two boxes every time I go to the store. I was surprised the other day they where cheaper than before the hoarders.


I still have some .22 bricks (555 rounds) and some low noise .22s. No limit.

Big Guys
Pearland, TX.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I think the hoarding has probably slowed down. I know for myself, I've had my stash for months and months. Now I'm shooting most of what I buy.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

The walmart in Sealy had plenty of the winchester 333rd 22lr boxes. I picked up 2 boxes. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Lezz Go said:


> I still have some .22 bricks (555 rounds) and some low noise .22s. No limit.
> 
> Big Guys
> Pearland, TX.[/quote
> ...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was surprised by the price I paid for Mini-Mags the other day. They were $2 cheaper than I paid a year agin.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

little bro shoots a ruger hbar pistol and i shoot a browning buckmark, both are about the same in accuracy, but the ruger is way quieter due to the fact that it ports out of only one side

i shoot a 10/22 and he has a marlin 60 heavy barrel, again, i think this is more accurate, both are stock

22's are really picky about ammo try several brands, even the match green tag

try to find some aguila subsonic rounds too, great for yard critters


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have some Remington "Cee-Bees" low noise .22s left.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im shooting a marlin 17v HB good little gun


----------

